# Who would use this app/site?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think that sounds like a really cool idea!! I'm not an avid trail rider (yet), but I would definitely use it. And I have friends who do LDs and endurance who would use it, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds interesting! I'm actually using 3 different GPS tracking apps every time I ride because none of the apps have all the features I'm looking for. Of course, I always get 3 different distance measurements too, so I keep everything in a spreadsheet and average the numbers. I'm not a serious trail or endurance rider, but I still like to keep track of this information just for my reference.

I do use Facebook and social media, and I only friend people I know, but even so, I am EXTREMELY careful about what information I post, especially my location information. So the option to post everything to Facebook or other social media AND a public website would be a huge turn off for me. As great as it sounds, I wouldn't use a site/app like this unless I could opt out of posting anything publicly.

If you want some feedback on which features I want and/or a beta tester, I'd be happy to help!  Good luck!


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Monkey said:


> So the option to post everything to Facebook or other social media AND a public website would be a huge turn off for me. As great as it sounds, I wouldn't use a site/app like this unless I could opt out of posting anything publicly.!


Thanks for your input! I never even thought of that! However, as it stands now the only people who could see your location is people you add on your friends list. Thanks to your advice im adding in the "safety feature" that would hide GPS locations if you so choose. 

P.S. im adding your name down to the list of testers Monkey. I figure if i use an idea the least I can do is allow you to test it.  AGAIN THANK YOU!


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

MysticTrev said:


> Thanks for your input! I never even thought of that! However, as it stands now the only people who could see your location is people you add on your friends list.


Oh ok, that makes more sense! I suppose I could just be an anti-social grump and not friend anyone :hide:



MysticTrev said:


> Thanks to your advice im adding in the "safety feature" that would hide GPS locations if you so choose.
> 
> P.S. im adding your name down to the list of testers Monkey. I figure if i use an idea the least I can do is allow you to test it.  AGAIN THANK YOU!


Sure; glad I could help! I'd be interested in testing it! Please PM me if you need my contact info.


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Monkey said:


> Sure; glad I could help! I'd be interested in testing it! Please PM me if you need my contact info.


I added your username on here to my testing list. when we get closer to testing I will definitely message you for info


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This sounds neat, but I'm fairly certain there are already apps that do this?


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Zexious said:


> This sounds neat, but I'm fairly certain there are already apps that do this?


There are apps that do some of the things yes. However there's not an app that will add everything in one. For example I use an app that I can track my miles and share it on social media but It wont let me take pics let alone time stamp them, add GPS location of pic (would have to use a different app), notify me of a location that friend of mine tagged, and most importantly don't have a site full of other riders sharing there stories, adventures, miles, ect ect. 

Yeah theres other apps that do some of the same things. Were just taking it a bit further and giving it more Ummph.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, there are a LOT of apps that do some portion of what MysticTrev was describing. I know there have been a lot of threads discussing various apps that people like to use. But personally, I haven't found one app that does everything I'm looking for (accurate distance measurements; duration; route taken; average speed in mph as well as time per mile; highest/lowest elevation and location of those points; fastest/slowest speed; total distance traveled by week, month, year, and an all time total; personal records for fastest speed, longest distance, longest duration; a "lap" option; a pause option; a simple UI so I don't have to click through several screens just to start recording a ride; a voice over option that will announce distance, duration, and pace at regular intervals; an option to quickly/easily add comments about a trip; a way to track trips for different horses; and, perhaps most important to me, a way to view all of this data in the form of graphs or tables so I can track trends) so until I find one that does everything, I'm game to try just about anything


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

There is a similar ap(not as detailed though) called Track My Hack put out my Woof Wear. I haven't had a chance to test it yet though since I was trampled and can't ride for a few more days. But it tracks your trail, your speeds, the distance etc... then records it all for you. 

The one you are talking about sounds nice though where you can add pictures and such with it. I would totally try it out!


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> There is a similar ap(not as detailed though) called Track My Hack put out my Woof Wear. I haven't had a chance to test it yet though since I was trampled and can't ride for a few more days. But it tracks your trail, your speeds, the distance etc... then records it all for you.
> 
> The one you are talking about sounds nice though where you can add pictures and such with it. I would totally try it out!


Never heard of it. Will have to check it out!

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to have a GPS device that did half of what you describe, and I could download to my computer and FB. I enjoyed using it, and should get it out of the cupboard to use again....!

I would therefore love an app that you describe, but my concern would be how much battery it would take up on my 'phone. Up to now I have refrained from using any trail tracking apps because I feel that my phone should always have enough juice in it for emergencies, and not be run down by GPSing while I travel.

I am an iPhone user.


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

I too am an Iphone user (darn those batteries) so I know the concern you're having. This is something that is already being talked about how to make it simple and use less energy.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't care about social network capabilities but we use the iRide Live app Woof Wear has specifically for the live GPS tracking. We train a lot of trail horses so the distance tracking and times along with recording them for multiple horses is nice but not the reason for using, this tracks my phones GPS constantly and you can set it to allow certain people to have access to your location information so should you fall or get separated from your horse there is a way to track whichever one of you the phone is on. It's an excellent safety feature and one I think is worth the small cost. It's $3.18 and this year we put it on all 8 phones of ours and our employees.

Just to give another side on the social sharing, the social networking capabilities as an employer and barn owner do put me off. It's hard enough to convince the young people we typically hire as working students that the time for using the cell phone or snapping selfies is not while riding a clients horse without the option to instant share to facebook. I don't think I'd use a service that had those features.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like you are trying to develop an app to do what a lot of watch-type GSP devices do. Seeing as I adore my garmin, i would certainly be interested in such an app for my phone! Second the concerns with the battery usage and the privacy settings to turn off location stuff to the general public. I do like the idea that certain people could use it to track me as a safety precaution, but would not want that for anybody who happened to be on my FB to see.

Being a big photo fan, I think that part sounds fantastic.

Add me to the list of people who would be happy to act as a beta tester.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a website that is doing some of what you describe. They have left the tracking open, allowing user to chose their preferred GPS or smart phone app. They just upload the data to their website

Open Trail: Discovering America from Horseback...


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it sounds like a great app. I for one would like the option to see if my friends are currently in the area I am. I can't tell you how many times I've learned later via FB that some of my friends and I were at the same place at the same time, and we had no idea at the time. It would be really neat if I could be alerted. I know there are other standalone apps that do that, but with all the other "trail riding features" you want to include, I think it will be fantastic!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I do the open trail site when I am able to find time to ride. lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

TroyLynn said:


> Hey MysticTrev! We have a website that does a lot of those things up and going. We are also working with EasyTrails (app) on a version that will link directly to the website to upload trails to our member's profile which will make things easier. Check it out and let me know what you think! (Open Trail: Discovering America from Horseback...)


Yea except you are only American. I believe the OP is making something that would be world wide. At least id hope so. Because as a Canadian your site is useless to me... :-(


----------

